# Nose Bent Out of Shape



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Here is a funny one of Caue with his nose bent out of shape. Thankfully it has straightened back out.


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Did insurance cover that? LOL

.


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

who farted? nice shot


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Lol!>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

hahaha what a funny picture!!! LOL


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Too funny. I wonder what he smelled or ate. Or water up the nose?


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Ahh, minnow up the nose. :

Glad to hear it wasn't permanent.


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

That one actually made me laugh loud enough for my husband to ask what was so funny- then of course I had to share it with him.

What a great pictures.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

LOLOLOL

ewwwwwww, dad, someone left a present in the water...


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I think Caue might have smelled Oakly's dead deer. That is one funny face.


----------



## KimZay (Dec 7, 2009)

I think he spotted a floater! ha!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks Rob, needed that laugh..too funny!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Too Funny! :lol:


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

HAHAHAHA!!!! That's an awesome shot!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

seriously great picture!!! I didn't know they could do that much to their nose!!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Hysterical. It reminds me of that old thread where everyone posted unflattering pictures of their golden. That pic definitely shows a whole other side of Caue!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

what a face !!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Funny one, had the camera at the right time!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a great shot! Too funny


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This picture made me laugh. How did he do that with his muzzle?


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

I just shared this picture with my 12 year old- I haven't heard him laugh like that in a while. Thanks for sharing your pictures, they are always great.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

:bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Maybe a snapping turtle got Caue............
That picture is one in a million!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

hehe! That's great!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Lol,lol,lol,lol,lol, looks like he hit a brick wall...


----------

